# Use of outdoor space for fitness classes



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello everyone i want to do some fitness classes outdor by the river or in the park, and i wonder what law says about it in Portugal. I know that some countries require a permision from the council and there is usualy a fee as well. If anyone had experience with that or has some information i will be very grateful. I also want to play music during the class but can do without it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If it's municipal land or even if it's in a public type area then better talk to your local municipal council (Câmara Municipal) and get permission. Different Câmara have different interpretations of their responsibility and how to enforce them so what happens in one place does not necessary happen in another. I do know one expat couple who have yoga classes (and other activities) on their land next to their cafe but they set up a business on their site before getting permission.


----------

